# Proxychains / Tor problems.

## Thuggin420

I've been messing with proxychains and tor for hours and I can't figure this out. I'm a noob, this is my first gentoo install. I used crunchbang before. I've googled a bunch and no results. I can't for the life of me fix this. It's getting really annoying, please help me out lol. I'm using gentoo with systemd.

my make.conf

http://bpaste.net/raw/157781/

my proxychains.conf(default .conf, I've tried messing with a bunch of different settings. Reset to default after a day of messing with it)

http://bpaste.net/raw/157778/

my torrc

http://bpaste.net/raw/157779/

proxychains irssi

```

17:30 -!- Irssi: Looking up irc.quakenet.org

17:30 -!- Irssi: Connecting to irc.quakenet.org [224.0.0.1] port 6667

17:30 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.quakenet.org port 6667 [Connection refused]

```

proxychains ping google.com

```

proxychains ping google.com

[proxychains] config file found: /usr/local/etc/proxychains.conf

[proxychains] preloading /usr/lib/libproxychains.so.4.2.0

[proxychains] DLL init

PING google.com (224.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

^C

--- google.com ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 1000ms

```

ifconfig -a

```

eno16777736: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.161.129  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.161.255

        inet6 fe80::250:56ff:fe23:4d30  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:50:56:23:4d:30  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1599  bytes 184715 (180.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 771  bytes 117750 (114.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 19  base 0x2000

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 14  bytes 840 (840.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 14  bytes 840 (840.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=193<UP,RUNNING,NOARP>  mtu 1480

        inet6 ::127.0.0.1  prefixlen 96  scopeid 0x90<compat,host>

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 22  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

----------

## Thuggin420

Bump.

Please help me, I still haven't figured this out.

----------

## 666threesixes666

most irc networks refuse proxy connections to prevent spam / bs / ban evading.  your tor proxy behavior for irc networks is probably frowned upon.

----------

## Hu

That IP looks rather suspicious.  Why are all addresses resolving to multicast?

----------

## Thuggin420

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> most irc networks refuse proxy connections to prevent spam / bs / ban evading.  your tor proxy behavior for irc networks is probably frowned upon.

 

Nah, it's not that. I've connected to different ircs that I got on just yesterday with proxychains on my other box.

 *Hu wrote:*   

> That IP looks rather suspicious.  Why are all addresses resolving to multicast?

 

I have no idea man.

Thanks for actually replying guys.

----------

